# Free Book Mockups for you to use... (Gothic and Outdoors)



## Covervault (Mark) (Sep 29, 2015)

Hey Gang 

Here are some recent mockup/templates I've created. You are totally free to use them. Some feedback would be great but not necessary. *These are 4.25 x 7 in.* However, I plan on making more 6 x 9 versions because I know many of you use that size.

I'm hosting these on my new site. I plan on posting more, almost on a daily basis.

http://covervault.com/4-25-x-7-in-gothic-mass-paperback-book-mockup/
http://covervault.com/4-25-x-7-in-outdoor-paperback-book-mockup/

Peace,
Mark

P.S. Some PSDs use the new "Smart Blur" layers so they may not be compatible with some older versions but let me know if you have any issues.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2015)

Pretties!!!  Thank you for sharing 

Ann, these kind are actually easy to use with the smart objects.  Just double click them in the layers panel, and opens that bit separately for you to make your changes.  When you close that one, it will prompt you to save the changes to the main file and poof, magic!  (seriously, I was near giddy the first time I used one and it did it) 

I downloaded one and had it ready to go in literally 8 minutes, and PhotoShop and I are not the best of friends either


----------



## Doglover (Sep 19, 2013)

AnnChristy said:


> Wow...that's super cool. Now, if I wasn't such a total newb at PS, I'd totally use them!


Ann, you are farther along than me with PSD and I am definitely going to have a go. Thanks Mark. I will let you see them as long as I don't screw them up too much!


----------



## Covervault (Mark) (Sep 29, 2015)

Charity T. just shared her cover using the mockup.

As a helpful tip, in most cases you only need to change the Smart Object of one Cover layer, the other cover layers should change/update automatically.


----------



## Doglover (Sep 19, 2013)

That is great! I can't wait to have a go.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

These are amazing, thanks!    I'm definitely interested in 6x9 versions. Would you allow your 6 x 9 Stacked Paperback Book PSD Mockups to be merged with these backgrounds?


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2015)

Here is the one I did last night (was exhausted so didn't have time to post then). I used one of the 6x9 ones from the site. I'll be using the gritty one when I'm ready to do my cover reveal for Deviations though :-D


----------



## Covervault (Mark) (Sep 29, 2015)

cagnes said:


> These are amazing, thanks!  I'm definitely interested in 6x9 versions. Would you allow your 6 x 9 Stacked Paperback Book PSD Mockups to be merged with these backgrounds?


Yes! It's a great idea. I will put this on my list


----------



## Douglas E Wright (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you. I am using CS 5, so it does't have Smart Blur. I have rarely used smart anything in PS, so I'm not familiar on why it would be used, but we'll soon see. Thanks again.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Covervault said:


> Yes! It's a great idea. I will put this on my list


Awesome, thanks so much! So easy to use, no problems... I have PS4. This is what I did combining the two mockups...


----------



## Covervault (Mark) (Sep 29, 2015)

Wow Cagnes, the stack almost fits perfect with that backdrop, without any alternations. Despite some minor lighting adjustments to the front, it still goes quite well.

That wood table layer is also a Smart Object which can easily be sized to fit other perspectives.


----------



## Douglas E Wright (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks cagnes for the PS # you used.


----------



## Covervault (Mark) (Sep 29, 2015)

Douglas E Wright said:


> Thank you. I am using CS 5, so it does't have Smart Blur. I have rarely used smart anything in PS, so I'm not familiar on why it would be used, but we'll soon see. Thanks again.


Hey Douglas, Smart Filters allow you to create effects on the layers without burning them in permanently. So you can always go back and edit them later. It rocks.

I'm using the "Field Blur" effect which allows me to select multiple points of blurring within a layer. In the case for the mockups, I'm able to simulate a "Shallow Depth of Field" effect which is commonly seen in Photography when a lens with a wide aperture is used. This way I can make things look more life-like.


----------



## Cap&#039;n Crunch (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks so much for these!


----------



## SasgoraBooks (Aug 27, 2015)

Are these usable in Gimp? I know Gimp can open PSD and use layers, but does Gimp have the tools to make this useful?


----------



## Rayven T. Hill (Jul 24, 2013)

Very nice. Thank you, Mark. I've put it on my web site.


----------



## Douglas E Wright (Mar 11, 2011)

Covervault said:


> Hey Douglas, Smart Filters allow you to create effects on the layers without burning them in permanently. So you can always go back and edit them later. It rocks.
> 
> I'm using the "Field Blur" effect which allows me to select multiple points of blurring within a layer. In the case for the mockups, I'm able to simulate a "Shallow Depth of Field" effect which is commonly seen in Photography when a lens with a wide aperture is used. This way I can make things look more life-like.


Thanks for the info. I'll be back with my book!


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Covervault said:


> Wow Cagnes, the stack almost fits perfect with that backdrop, without any alternations. Despite some minor lighting adjustments to the front, it still goes quite well.
> 
> That wood table layer is also a Smart Object which can easily be sized to fit other perspectives.


Right, I didn't do any adjustments, just slapped the books on the table.  I think think they work pretty well together as is!

I didn't go with the original gothic template because of the 4.25 x 7 in. book size. I also find the book is pretty thick & I don't like the idea of mocking up a book with less pages to look like a George R.R. Martin door-stopper.  It would seem a little like false advertising to me.... even though it's only a mockup. The 1" spine seems to be a better fit & more in line with most books.


----------



## Thisiswhywecan&#039;thavenicethings (May 3, 2013)

That's some nifty stuff right there. Thanks for posting them.

Here's one I made. Duped the smart object and then alternated the two of them between covers so I could have both covers of the books on the same image.










_Edited to shrink image to accommodate those using mobile devices or older monitors. Thanks for understanding. --Betsy_


----------



## Covervault (Mark) (Sep 29, 2015)

DarkarNights said:


> Are these usable in Gimp? I know Gimp can open PSD and use layers, but does Gimp have the tools to make this useful?


Hey DarkarNights, you know I'm unsure about that as I've actually never used Gimp. But considering the mockups are very heavy on Photoshop based features it might be a stretch. I guess one could give it a try and let us know.


----------



## A.A (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks so much! I only have one book in print, and this reminded me that I'd forgotten to actually tell anyone!










_Edited to shrink image to accommodate those using mobile devices or older monitors. Thanks for understanding. --Betsy_


----------



## Covervault (Mark) (Sep 29, 2015)

Arthur that rocks! Very creative.

My Box Set Mockup was just posted
http://covervault.com/6x9-box-set-mockup-template/










_Edited to shrink image to accommodate those using mobile devices or older monitors. Thanks for understanding. --Betsy_


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2015)

This is fantastic! Thank you so much


----------



## Doglover (Sep 19, 2013)

All beautiful and clever stuff. Any chance of a 5 x 8? That is the size I use for CS paperbacks.


----------



## Covervault (Mark) (Sep 29, 2015)

Doglover said:


> All beautiful and clever stuff. Any chance of a 5 x 8? That is the size I use for CS paperbacks.


Yes, in time I will have them  Is there a particular mockup style you are looking for?

My box-set mockup just went live
http://covervault.com/6x9-box-set-mockup-template/


----------



## Doglover (Sep 19, 2013)

Covervault said:


> Yes, in time I will have them  Is there a particular mockup style you are looking for?
> 
> My box-set mockup just went live
> http://covervault.com/6x9-box-set-mockup-template/


Standing up books would be great, especially individual ones that I can manipulate. You are going to wish you hadn't started this !!


----------



## Covervault (Mark) (Sep 29, 2015)

Doglover said:


> Standing up books would be great, especially individual ones that I can manipulate. You are going to wish you hadn't started this !!


Got it.

It's my pleasure! I'm in for the long haul.


----------



## Rayven T. Hill (Jul 24, 2013)

How about an ebook version? Maybe somebody holding a generic tablet.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Covervault said:


> Yes, in time I will have them  Is there a particular mockup style you are looking for?
> 
> My box-set mockup just went live
> http://covervault.com/6x9-box-set-mockup-template/


Amazing, thanks!


----------



## Lorena (Jun 7, 2015)

These mockups are amazing! Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2015)

Second hoping you'll do an eBook version too.  

Would also really love to see something with all three - paperback, hardback, and eBook, which would be great for ads and promo banners


----------



## Covervault (Mark) (Sep 29, 2015)

Anma Natsu said:


> Second hoping you'll do an eBook version too.
> 
> Would also really love to see something with all three - paperback, hardback, and eBook, which would be great for ads and promo banners


Hey Anma, thanks for the feedback. Would you happen to have some examples that you can share? Just to make sure we are both on the same page


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2015)

I've seen a few before, but darned if I can find them. Though something kind of like this, where you can see all the formats together. Or this one or this one but with paperback shown as well. Kind of what it might look like if you were setting up a display table with all three


----------



## Doglover (Sep 19, 2013)

Anma Natsu said:


> I've seen a few before, but darned if I can find them. Though something kind of like this, where you can see all the formats together. Or this one or this one but with paperback shown as well. Kind of what it might look like if you were setting up a display table with all three


They all look great. Now can someone point me at the instructions, because I don't have a clue how to use these wonderful mock ups!


----------



## RinG (Mar 12, 2013)

These look awesome! Definitely going to give it a go once my editing is done for the day.


----------



## DaniO (Oct 22, 2012)

These look fantastic! Thanks   It's very generous of you to share them. I can't wait to play around and try to get them to work for me.


----------



## Covervault (Mark) (Sep 29, 2015)

Just in. "The Magic Basement" Hardcover Dust Jacket mockup. Free for you to use. Would love to see your creations 

http://covervault.com/magic-basement-book-mockup/


















_Edited to shrink image to accommodate those using mobile devices or older monitors. Thanks for understanding. --Betsy_


----------



## TrishaGrace (May 28, 2014)

Wow! They re beautiful!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RinG (Mar 12, 2013)

Ohh, gorgeous!


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

These are all great, and it's very generous of you to share.   I love the new magic one and decided to have a play, but it won't unzip for me. Sad now.


----------



## Covervault (Mark) (Sep 29, 2015)

Hi Raquel, sorry you're having trouble extracting the zip file. I will see about re-uploading this.

Has anyone else had any trouble?

http://covervault.com/magic-basement-book-mockup/


----------



## RinG (Mar 12, 2013)

Yes, it won't unzip for me either. I was coming on here to ask if I needed something specific to open it, or if it had corrupted on the download.


----------



## DaniO (Oct 22, 2012)

I've managed to download the first three, including the box set. Thanks!
When I try to download the magic basement hardcover, I get a decompression failed message on safari. I'll try another browser and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## Nicki Leigh (Aug 25, 2011)

These are wonderful. Thank you so much for sharing them with us.


----------



## Covervault (Mark) (Sep 29, 2015)

Rinelle Grey said:


> Yes, it won't unzip for me either. I was coming on here to ask if I needed something specific to open it, or if it had corrupted on the download.


Thanks, I've recompressed everything and re-uploaded new files. The file size is larger now so maybe it wasn't finished uploading on the first run.

http://covervault.com/magic-basement-book-mockup/


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Beautiful! Thanks!


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

These look great. I'll have to try playing with them later.


----------



## DaniO (Oct 22, 2012)

It worked! Thanks


----------



## Covervault (Mark) (Sep 29, 2015)

Looking for some feedback on this one. I would also like to see your own covers in the mockup!

Just added a new free mockup "Mystery Forest". This is an 5 x 8 Cover you can easily replace by updating the Smart Objects in the PSD.

http://covervault.com/mystery-forest-5-x-8-paperback-book-mockup/










_Edited to shrink image to accommodate those using mobile devices or older monitors. Thanks for understanding. --Betsy_


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

As someone with zero picture editing software or skills, how do I pay someone to make one for me? I'm longing to get a stack image, can each book be different?


----------



## Covervault (Mark) (Sep 29, 2015)

Evenstar said:


> As someone with zero picture editing software or skills, how do I pay someone to make one for me? I'm longing to get a stack image, can each book be different?


Hi Evenstar,

Yes I can make this for you. Please send me a PM with some details. If you have a reference image that would be helpful


----------



## J. Dane Tyler (Jul 8, 2010)

Thank you for these! Fantastic! I can't wait!


----------



## Mxz (Jan 17, 2015)

Thanks for these!  I was just searching for something like this today.


----------



## Covervault (Mark) (Sep 29, 2015)

Another member asked me about creating some "Ebook mockups" without the tangible look. I came up with with these. Works with a series of 4 books or 3!

http://covervault.com/dystopian-ebook-series-mockup/

awesome cover design is by Lorena Martin at http://www.premadeebookcovers.co.uk


















_Edited to shrink image to accommodate those using mobile devices or older monitors. Thanks for understanding. --Betsy_


----------



## Doglover (Sep 19, 2013)

I finally managed to figure out how to adapt these. Looks good, too, so thanks.


----------



## A.A (Mar 30, 2012)

Wow - wonderful!!


----------



## Rayven T. Hill (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## Covervault (Mark) (Sep 29, 2015)

Rayven T. Hill said:


>


Looks great Rayven! Love the reflection of the water.


----------



## Rayven T. Hill (Jul 24, 2013)

Covervault said:


> Looks great Rayven! Love the reflection of the water.


Thanks very much for these templates. Your work is appreciated.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Covervault said:


> Hi Evenstar,
> 
> Yes I can make this for you. Please send me a PM with some details. If you have a reference image that would be helpful


Sending you the pm and bumping this thread because it is so impressive!


----------



## Doglover (Sep 19, 2013)

I managed to make a six book set out of the three book mockup, but copying is not so easy as it is in simpler programs, so anytime you want to do a six book mock up, I shan't object!  I am waiting for it to go live, then I will put it in the signature, if there is room. Actually, Covervault, your mock ups are really helping me get to grips with Photoshop, which was a major hurdle. Still is a major hurdle, but I am finding my way about a bit more now.


----------



## D-C (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi Covervault. You're very generous making these available for download. 

Are you able to unpackaged some of the layers? I use Elements 12, and can't unpack the layers


----------



## Covervault (Mark) (Sep 29, 2015)

Doglover said:


> I managed to make a six book set out of the three book mockup, but copying is not so easy as it is in simpler programs, so anytime you want to do a six book mock up, I shan't object!  I am waiting for it to go live, then I will put it in the signature, if there is room. Actually, Covervault, your mock ups are really helping me get to grips with Photoshop, which was a major hurdle. Still is a major hurdle, but I am finding my way about a bit more now.


Hi Doglover, thanks! I also replied to your PM.


----------



## Covervault (Mark) (Sep 29, 2015)

D-C said:


> Hi Covervault. You're very generous making these available for download.
> 
> Are you able to unpackaged some of the layers? I use Elements 12, and can't unpack the layers


D-C, I will send you a PM. Let's try and work something out


----------



## SomethingClever (Mar 9, 2014)

D-C said:


> Hi Covervault. You're very generous making these available for download.
> 
> Are you able to unpackaged some of the layers? I use Elements 12, and can't unpack the layers


I will have the same problem. I'm using Elements 10.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

I just wanted to pop in and say thank you, Mark, for making these available. They're awesome and so easy to work with!


----------



## Covervault (Mark) (Sep 29, 2015)

CindyCarroll said:


> I will have the same problem. I'm using Elements 10.


Hi Cindy, apparently the Layer Groups are not compatible with Elements. Please let me know which mockup you desire and I will see about posting this PSD with no groups.

Thanks!
Mark


----------



## AixenPixel (May 15, 2015)

Where do you guys use these images?


----------



## Covervault (Mark) (Sep 29, 2015)

AixenPixel said:


> Where do you guys use these images?


Hey AixenPixel, moslty these are used for promotions and such. My mockups have been used when selling books on Amazon and marketing purposes. There's really a wide range of possibilities.

Here's my most recent one, for a 6 x 9 Book series. You can easily remove books that are not needed in Photoshop

http://covervault.com/5-x-8-multi-book-series-psd-mockup/


----------



## Rayven T. Hill (Jul 24, 2013)

AixenPixel said:


> Where do you guys use these images?


I've been using them on my web site.


----------



## SomethingClever (Mar 9, 2014)

Covervault (Mark) said:


> Hi Cindy, apparently the Layer Groups are not compatible with Elements. Please let me know which mockup you desire and I will see about posting this PSD with no groups.
> 
> Thanks!
> Mark


Thanks! I was looking at the dystopian series ebook mockup. The 5-x-8-multi-book-series-psd-mockup. The 6x9-box-set-mockup-template. And any of the stacked ones. Not sure if you can make any of them compatible with Elements. I don't know if it has the smart objects option. I love the dystopian series three book option. I have a dystopian trilogy I'm working on.


----------



## Doglover (Sep 19, 2013)

AixenPixel said:


> Where do you guys use these images?


I use them in my Facebook ads and my newsletter. I have also just put a six book boxed set in my signature. That one Mark provided as a three book set and I duplicated it to make six, but I had a bit of a problem duplicating the shadows, which is why I have left the background as dark. But it works in my product page.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Love the new mockup offerings, thanks!


----------



## J.A. Cipriano (May 27, 2014)

I'm kind of a putz at photoshop, but I managed to make these. Thanks for the templates, my landing page thanks you


----------



## Christine Kersey (Feb 13, 2011)

This is FANTASTIC! I have a number of series, and I will definitely be using your templates. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## TrishaGrace (May 28, 2014)

This is so generous of you. Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Covervault (Mark) (Sep 29, 2015)

CindyCarroll said:


> Thanks! I was looking at the dystopian series ebook mockup. The 5-x-8-multi-book-series-psd-mockup. The 6x9-box-set-mockup-template. And any of the stacked ones. Not sure if you can make any of them compatible with Elements. I don't know if it has the smart objects option. I love the dystopian series three book option. I have a dystopian trilogy I'm working on.


Hi Cindy, unfortunately Elements is not capable of editing Smart Object layers. This might be a stretch but you can start using Photoshop for as little as $9.99 per month https://creative.adobe.com/plans which includes all updates and upgrades. There might be a little learning curve at first, but the results you get are well worth the effort


----------



## Covervault (Mark) (Sep 29, 2015)

What do you guys think about more "Promo" style mockups like this?

My latest release is a "Spiritual" themed 3-book mockup. Of couse you can change the background to anything you want.

http://covervault.com/6-x-9-spiritual-book-set-psd-mockup/


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

Very nice, Mark. I'm currently re-designing my website and am using your templates to make up images for sliders.

Thanks so much for all these templates!


----------



## Covervault (Mark) (Sep 29, 2015)

By high request I have been creating more "eReader" style mockups. My most recent one includes two books and an iPad style tablet. This one is 6 x 9 but if you guys are looking for other sizes please let me know and I will start on them. You can use any background you want.

Download location:
http://covervault.com/6-x-9-book-series-ereader-promo-mockup/

I wanted to thank Dane over at EbookLaunch for providing some pretty AMAZING covers to "show off" this mockup. He really makes me look good. You can of course see his brilliant work at: http://ebooklaunch.com/ebook-cover-design/


----------



## Doglover (Sep 19, 2013)

Really good of you, Mark, but none of my books are 6 x 9, they are all 5 x 8 as that is the normal size for paperback fiction.


----------



## SomethingClever (Mar 9, 2014)

Covervault (Mark) said:


> Hi Cindy, unfortunately Elements is not capable of editing Smart Object layers. This might be a stretch but you can start using Photoshop for as little as $9.99 per month https://creative.adobe.com/plans which includes all updates and upgrades. There might be a little learning curve at first, but the results you get are well worth the effort


I was afraid of that. Unfortunately I can't afford $9.99 a month right now. I'll have to wait until some time next year when things are better.


----------



## Covervault (Mark) (Sep 29, 2015)

That's ok Cindy. If there is a cover you want to use inside a mockup, please PM me and I would be happy to do that for you!

Cheers



CindyCarroll said:


> I was afraid of that. Unfortunately I can't afford $9.99 a month right now. I'll have to wait until some time next year when things are better.


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

I finally got around to playing with some of theses templates (even though I only have Gimp and not Photoshop, and Gimp won't recognise some of the layers in PSD files--usually the best lighting effects  ) but I managed to come up with this for my new series. I had to do a fair bit of tweaking, but I'm pretty pleased with the result. It looks great against the dark background on my website! Thanks Mark.


----------



## Covervault (Mark) (Sep 29, 2015)

Raquel Lyon said:


> I finally got around to playing with some of theses templates (even though I only have Gimp and not Photoshop, and Gimp won't recognise some of the layers in PSD files--usually the best lighting effects  ) but I managed to come up with this for my new series. I had to do a fair bit of tweaking, but I'm pretty pleased with the result. It looks great against the dark background on my website! Thanks Mark.


Wow Raquel!, you've done an amazing job on this. I really like the 3-book layout. Can I post this on my social media?

I can also provide a link back to your site. Let me know what link is best for you!


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

Of course you can share it, if you think it's good enough, Mark. This is where is posted it: http://foxifae.wix.com/raquellyon#!Cover-Reveal-for-New-Series/c1nx2/569bef920cf28074ac9c691d Thanks again.


----------



## AnaJ (Jun 28, 2015)

Thank you, this is really cool! I'll be playing around with this later and share what I come up with.


----------



## 87552 (Nov 4, 2015)

Hey Mark!

Thanks a lot for the mockups! Life saving stuff!

I mixed two of your mockups to create my book ad for my social media thing. Here it is;


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

> Awesome! I'm going to reply over there with a different title. I don't think the original does this site justice. It has totally transformed my graphic creation for FB ads and my website, and saved me a ton of money!


That's what I said, and I mean it. Check these out:














































See my sig for more. I have replaced all my 3D covers on all vendors and my website now.


----------



## George Saoulidis (Feb 2, 2016)

Mark, great work. I plan to use the e-reader mockups. Tell me how I can send some love your way.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

George Saoulidis said:


> Mark, great work. I plan to use the e-reader mockups. Tell me how I can send some love your way.


I'm not the correct Mark, but if you go to the home page there are all sorts of share buttons. I did FB and Twitter

http://covervault.com/


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Just got the Covervault newsletter and new mockup. Glass of wine anyone?


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Mark E. Cooper said:


> Just got the Covervault newsletter and new mockup. Glass of wine anyone?


Yeah, I already put my book in it.










Also I made this last week:










And this one:










There was another one, but it appears to be hiding in the depths of some directory on my PC that I can't access from this Mac and I'm too lazy to walk to the other room to hunt it.

Can't you tell I really should be writing


----------



## Doglover (Sep 19, 2013)

Mark E. Cooper said:


> Just got the Covervault newsletter and new mockup. Glass of wine anyone?


Aren't you glad you signed up? He sends those out a lot, brilliant.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Patty Jansen said:


> Yeah, I already put my book in it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool


----------

